# Gesshin Hide 150mm Blue #1 Deba- Special



## JBroida (May 20, 2017)

Hey guys... we just got in a new shipment from Gesshin Hide and one of the deba had a really small chip at the heel. I decided to fix it and do some really nice sharpening to it before putting it up as a special at 10% off. Its a brand new deba that has been sharpened (all high and low spots gone) and polished with natural stones... totally ready to go. Anyways, check it out here on instagram:


https://www.instagram.com/p/BUUzl-jjNyj/







https://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/pages/special-of-the-day

There's a code for the 10% off at the top of that page

Just one of these... so get it while it lasts.


----------



## jklip13 (May 20, 2017)

Guys this is fake. Jon has rolls and rolls of kasumi tape. For those who don't know - it's a roll of of aluminum tape with a wavy line running down the middle, a shiny and a matte edge. All he does is cuts a strip and sticks it on the existing bevel. They don't even use stones


----------



## valgard (May 20, 2017)

The pics and video on IG are superb.


----------



## Furminati (May 21, 2017)

Should be charging more not less imo !. If there's ever a chipped lefty, shoot me a pm lol !!


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 21, 2017)

Beautiful work Jon ...


----------



## StonedEdge (May 22, 2017)

Stunning


----------



## Sporks (May 22, 2017)

Great work. That's a stunning knife.


----------



## adam92 (Jun 14, 2017)

Oh my god


----------

